# Any gamers in Kotor, Montenegro?



## Perun (Jul 31, 2009)

Looking for D&D activity (preferably 4e) in Kotor area, Montenegro. Originally from Croatia, I've played D&D actively since 2e, and I'm fluent in both English and Croatian/Montenegrin/Serbian. 

Regards!


----------

